# Percy Jackson and the Olympians CLub



## Jason-Kun (Mar 26, 2009)

This is..well a club for said series. It's a good series with Greek gods, romance, fighting, etc. The books out so far are:

Percy Jackson and the Olympians:
1. The Lightning Theif
2. The Sea of monsters
3. The Titan's Curse
4. The Battle of the Labyrinth
5. The Last Olympian

Hereos of Olympus:
1. The Lost Hero

Upcoming book two is called: Son of Neptune.

Okay I finally got book four ands I'm confused. 



Spoiler: The Battle of the Labyrith



Each book take place over the summer right, starting with book one set between the summer between Percy's 6th and 7th Grade year, right? Going on that wouldn't book four take place during the summer between his 9th and 10th grade years, or am I off? Because I was under the assumption that each book took place during the summer. If that's true, why is Percy referring to himself as going into the 9th grade then?


----------



## Minkow (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, probably a misunderstanding, but maybe he was left back, what with blowing up every school he went to. Oh, and The Last Olympian is coming out in May.


----------



## GalladeMaster (Mar 29, 2009)

Percy  Jackson and the Lightning Thief movie is coming out on February 2010(in the USA), Demigod Files came out last month, I knew about the 5th book for almost a year, book 5 is coming out on May 5th; Jason-Kun you are of, Titans Curse takes place during winter.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Mar 30, 2009)

GalladeMaster said:


> Jason-Kun you are of, Titans Curse takes place during winter.


Thank you for clearing that up. 

Who supports any shippings?



Spoiler: Battle of the Labyrinth



PercyxCalypso. I felt sad when he had to leave her all alone to wallow in her missery. Although him making a flower garden for her was sweet and cute.


----------



## OrngSumb (Apr 5, 2009)

I have all the way up to Titan's Curse.
I haven't had the cash to get Battle of the Labyrinth = [


----------



## Minkow (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason-Kun said:


> Who supports any shippings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about  PercyxThalia or PercyxAnnabeth or even GroverxCafeteria Burrito Day?

Oh, yes, and this:


----------



## GalladeMaster (Apr 5, 2009)

I was about to post that image=(  Anyway, I just finished reading chapter 1 of The Last Olympian,Right in the first chapter there is an explosion, a kiss, a wrecked car, and a monster who likes meat-loaf sandwichesIt is *AWESOME!*


----------



## Diz (Apr 5, 2009)

Our school had a Mythology Bee, sponsored by Hyperion Books and Disney...The first prize was a trip to Camp Half Blood-- in Texas. Grand Prize was a trip for four to Greece with Rick Riordan...And Second prize was a signed copy of all five? four? books.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Apr 5, 2009)

Minkow said:


> What about  PercyxThalia or PercyxAnnabeth or even GroverxCafeteria Burrito Day?


Well yes, those work too. As well as PercyxRachel Elizabeth Dare.


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 10, 2009)

you guys might as well just stop using the spoiler tags and just state in the title that there's going to be spoilers

:O


----------



## Pig-serpent (Apr 10, 2009)

I've read one and two, trying to get 3 from the lybrary.


----------



## Minkow (Apr 10, 2009)

GalladeMaster said:


> I just finished reading chapter 1 of The Last Olympian,Right in the first chapter there is an explosion, a kiss, a wrecked car, and a monster who likes meat-loaf sandwichesIt is *AWESOME!*


How the hell did you find it GIVE ME THE LINK PLEASE


----------



## GalladeMaster (Apr 11, 2009)

Read an excerpt of The Last Olympian, at Barnes & Noble Just scroll down until you see "Read an Excerpt", the 1 chapter is just below that.


----------



## Ninkid 97 (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome! I never knew this series was so popular. I have read 1-3, haven't had a chance to get 4 yet.I like it for the action, adventure, comedy, and whole Harry Potter-like power thing. They're really awesome. :D


----------



## Dark Marowak (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome series. I've read 1-3 and I'm on 4.


----------



## Diz (Apr 16, 2009)

Hahaha. My friends are going to be mad at me. I reserved The Last Olympian at our school and it's not even in yet. They are all obsessed with the series, and were practically killing each other for the newest book.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 18, 2009)

ZOMG

PEOPLE

THERE IS GOING TO BE A MOVIE :OO

WHICH WILL PROBABLY RUIN THE SERIES, BUT ZOMG A _MOVIE_

If you know about it already and I'm late, I suck. >_<


----------



## Minkow (Apr 19, 2009)

Next year. I MUST see it.


----------



## GalladeMaster (Apr 25, 2009)

Dragon said:


> THERE IS GOING TO BE A MOVIE :OO


I have know about this for a year and 1/2.


----------



## Taliax (May 2, 2009)

YES THIS SERIES FINALLY HAS A FAN CLUB~ :D

The excerpt from The Last Olympian can also be found in the back of The Demigod Files. I've read all the books out so far, and I'm buying the 5th the day it comes out. I'm glad I have enough money.


----------



## GalladeMaster (May 2, 2009)

Taliax said:


> I'm buying the 5th the day it comes out..


So am I, I'm lucky my brother is willing to buy it for me.


3 MORE DAYS PEOPLES!! JUST 3 MORE FOR BOOK 5!!!!


----------



## Minkow (May 3, 2009)

two.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jun 2, 2009)

Must not let die. I just got done with book five and... 



Spoiler: The LAst Olympion



I hate the ending. Who ends a book series with a cliff hanger?


----------



## Diz (Jun 2, 2009)

The series is over?


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jun 2, 2009)

According to my copy of the book and every site I find online, yes.


----------



## Diz (Jun 2, 2009)

Dang

One of the kids in one of my classes got the last book about a week ago, and he was almost attacked.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jun 2, 2009)

I got the last book yesterday and just finished today.


----------



## surskitty (Jun 2, 2009)

Jason-Kun said:


> Who ends a book series with a cliff hanger?


Someone who wants to leave clear room for another series?


----------



## surskitty (Jun 2, 2009)

Jason-Kun said:


> Who ends a book series with a cliff hanger?


Someone who wants to leave clear room for another series?


----------



## Diz (Jun 2, 2009)

But then why wouldn't you continue the first series?


----------



## surskitty (Jun 2, 2009)

Because plot resolution is a wonderful thing.  It's really irritating -- for both the readers and writer -- for someone to just draw out a plotline because they're attached to it.  It'd make sense if the guy wanted to have some closure for it so he can write something else.  So he tied up most of the loose ends and left room for whatever else he decides to write.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 11, 2009)

Read the new book. 'Twas awesome. Yes. I loved the climax of the story, where spoiler happens and I'm too lazy to type it out. 

Although the author should really watch his Caps Lock button.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 12, 2009)

How the hell did I miss this club >.>

Joinage.


----------



## brandman (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool! A Percy Jackson club? May I join? I read the first four and reading the fifth one. I can't believe that's the last one. Hey, guys. Stop using spoilers, everyone in the club most likely knows whats going on cuz I do. Or is there a way to un-block the spoilers for accounts?


----------



## Taliax (Jul 20, 2009)

Just leave the spoilers, they're fine. And anyone who's read Warriors probably understands the multiple-parts-of-a-series thing.


----------



## brandman (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I'm just sayin. But seriously guys, IS there a way to un-block spoilers?


----------



## Diz (Jul 21, 2009)

You highlight the covered up text, and it magically appears.

I've reserved the Last Olympian at the local library.


----------



## brandman (Jul 21, 2009)

_Ditto_ said:


> You highlight the covered up text, and it magically appears.


Oh thanks!


----------



## Minkow (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey, hey, I've heard from a friend that the next series will be called Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The New Prophecy

How uncreative. :P


----------



## Taliax (Aug 15, 2009)

NO WARRIORS RIP-OFF HOW COULD THAEY!?!?!? I really hope that's unofficial. Seriously.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 28, 2010)

I WANNA JOIN.

I can't seem to find The battle of the labyrinth. But all of the books are AWESOME.


----------



## Green (Sep 28, 2010)

This is over a year old. /Why/ did you revive it?


----------



## surskitty (Sep 28, 2010)

Because it's still vaguely relevant?


----------



## Jason-Kun (Oct 24, 2010)

Revival~

So, the sequal series is out as of Oct. 12. Any thoughts?


----------



## Green (Oct 24, 2010)

I want it.

Hard.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 24, 2010)

St. Christopher said:


> I want it.
> 
> Hard.


I want it.

Flaccid.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Oct 24, 2010)

I also want it.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Oct 25, 2010)

First post has been updated.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 7, 2011)

How can I join? I'm a huge fan of the series.


----------



## Flora (Feb 8, 2011)

I KINDA LOVE THE LOST HERO. LIKE, NO LIE. [/capslockspam]

No, seriously. Though for some reason I don't like Jason as much as I like Piper and Leo.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 13, 2011)

> No, seriously. Though for some reason I don't like Jason as much as I like Piper and Leo.



I don't like Jason as much as I did Percy.


----------



## Flora (Feb 13, 2011)

Phantom said:


> I don't like Jason as much as I did Percy.


I think everyone loves Percy. 

My friend kinda has a thing for Leo, as do I XD

And since I don't think this was ever mentioned: the movie.

THE GODDAMN MOVIE.

I was supposed to go see it with my best friend/fellow obsessed fan, but then things happened and I couldn't. In retrospect I'm incredibly glad because we _both_ would have been cursing at the movie.

My sister who didn't read the books was just like "I thought it was good!" But they messed up _the whole freaking plot._ [/rant]


----------



## Phantom (Feb 13, 2011)

Of course they messed up the plot, by making Percy older than he actually was the whole oracle thing was botched!

But taken as a stand alone movie it wasn't that bad, there were funny bits, I just wish Annabeth was Annabeth and not some sort of Clarisse hybrid.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Feb 14, 2011)

Alright if I join? The books are tight! The Lost Hero was cool, but I don't like Jason much, I didn't think he had much of a personality, he kinda seemed just to be there (Percy will always be better). Piper was cool, but Leo was badass! Can't wait for The Son of Neptune!


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 21, 2011)

I WANNA JOIN!
I haven't got to read TLH yet, but I excpect it to be awsome.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 23, 2011)

I WANT THE SEQUEL OF THE LOST HERO. Seriously. That thing was _freaking_ awesome


----------



## HenryWong122 (Jan 23, 2016)

Percy Jackson and the Olympions & The Heroes of Olympus is done. So hype for The Norse Myth books, gonna get The Sword of Summer when I find it in paper-back.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 5, 2016)

I can't tell if these all belong in the same thread. Should we, like, start a new thread for the Kane Chronicles, Heroes of Olympus, and Magnus Chase? Seems like it makes sense to me.


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 14, 2016)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> I can't tell if these all belong in the same thread. Should we, like, start a new thread for the Kane Chronicles, Heroes of Olympus, and Magnus Chase? Seems like it makes sense to me.


i don't think the demand is high enough, one thread is probably fine :'D


----------



## HenryWong122 (Sep 10, 2016)

Still looking for a Paper Back version of The Sword of Summer. I got the Trials of Apollo book one and I'm waiting for book two. Also, Looking for the second Magnus Chase Book.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 10, 2016)

HenryWong122 said:


> Still looking for a Paper Back version of The Sword of Summer. I got the Trials of Apollo book one and I'm waiting for book two. Also, Looking for the second Magnus Chase Book.


I don't think the second Magnus Chase book is even out yet.... Is it?


----------



## HenryWong122 (Sep 19, 2016)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> I don't think the second Magnus Chase book is even out yet.... Is it?


I meant to say I'm looking forWARD TO it.


----------

